# New Release Dates for Delayed Canon lens (8-15mm and more)



## ronderick (May 25, 2011)

Here's the link to Canon JP's press release (Japanese):

http://cweb.canon.jp/ef/info/20110525/

8-15 fisheye: end of July
300 II and 400 II: end of August
500 II and 600 II: by the end of 2011

(fine print says those are Canon's estimation at this point)


----------



## zerotiu (May 25, 2011)

I'm still new for canon-release-date program. If this the latest news from canon, does it mean that there will be no new stuffs released in that time range? (now until - end of 2011)


----------



## Admin US West (May 25, 2011)

zerotiu said:


> I'm still new for canon-release-date program. If this the latest news from canon, does it mean that there will be no new stuffs released in that time range? (now until - end of 2011)



The new lenses are being manufactured in a new startup plant, which has been slow to get going. After the earthquake, I suspect that development and production of new lenses like this was stopped for a while and is now restarting.

Not all Canon lenses are made in Japan, so we may well see Taiwan lenses sooner than new Made in Japan lenses. I do expect some new lens announcements this year, the big white supertelephoto lenses are in a class by themselves, and likely not linked to other lenses.


----------



## J. McCabe (May 26, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> zerotiu said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still new for canon-release-date program. If this the latest news from canon, does it mean that there will be no new stuffs released in that time range? (now until - end of 2011)
> ...



I wonder why would development of such lenses stop, as it would imply lens developers at Canon are either doing nothing or were fired, then rehired several months after that.

I wouldn't be surprised to hear hiring was stopped for a while, and early retirement for some employees already a year or two away from pension, but a complete stop of work sounds a bit strange to me.


----------



## Admin US West (May 26, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> I wonder why would development of such lenses stop, as it would imply lens developers at Canon are either doing nothing or were fired, then rehired several months after that.



Perhaps you were unaware that the earthquake in Japan damaged the plants where R&D was done, and power outages made it impossible to work even in undamaged plants. Once structural inspections and repairs were completed, there was still power outages. All production ceased at the affected plants, and that included R&D.

Once power was restored, I suspect that emphasis was given to getting the production line started again. all those optical instruments had to be inspected and re-aligned, and the furnaces where the lens blanks are made stabilized, it is suprising that they are back in production so soon.


----------

